# 78 Murray Dirty Cat



## 36Seiberling (Nov 15, 2017)

I have a 78 Murray Dirty Cat but can't find any information on it. I'm mostly into vintage cruisers but came across this and thought it was different so I picked it up. I know one thing, this little bastard is almost as heavy as my big cruisers. I'm sure it's not worth a lot but I may take some offers on it.


----------

